# About Valentines day...



## Albino_101

There is this girl I want to go out with, and I see her on Monday and Wednesday next week in one of my college classes, and we all know that Monday is Valentines day, I just wanted some opinions from you guys If I should ask her on V day or wait till Wednesday, and I am 99.99% sure that she is single.


----------



## emc7

Give her a small amount of chocolate on Mon and hint that you like her. Ask her out on Wed. If she said yes on Mon, you'd never get in anyplace nice on short notice. Waiting for a table is not romantic. 

If you just wait 'til Wed. and she felt alone and unloved on Mon, she could be unreceptive on Wed.


----------



## Revolution1221

have you ever seen the movie year one? just hit her in the head with a club it works 70% of the time all the time.


----------



## TheOldSalt

If I knew one dang thing about this stuff, I'd be happy to help. Alas, I am clueless.
I guess maybe give her a valentine?
Ooh! Add to that valentine one of the Valentine's special Sing-a-ma-jigs. They're very cute and frickin' hilarious.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Haha, guys and your girl troubles. I find it funny how you're asking this on a fish forum, lol.  Anyway, be careful, because if someone else likes her they might beat you to the punch. Try doing something really, really sweet. Like, get her a rose and tie some chocolate to it. That shows that you're not obsessed with her, but you care about her and would make her happy. Then ask her out, really sweetly, preferably on monday. At the same time you give her the candy and rose. Don't go to a restaurant, because of the wait, but LET HER KNOW YOU WILL BE TAKING HER TO ONE IN THE NEAR FUTURE! Go on a nice picnic, instead. Foolproof. I think.... At least, that's what I would like. But not all girls are the same. Actually, I would like if a guy took me fishing or something... Well, I suppose you know her better. Just, do the rose thing, promise a nice restaurant, and take her somewhere she'll like. On MONDAY, or someone might beat you. And because that shows you're not afraid to be with her, because if you don't go out on Valentine's Day, well, that's just a little weird. It's like you don't really want to be with her all that much. Good luck!!!!


----------



## tiggerbarb

me being a girl and a romantic...... i agree with what iheartfish said. Chocolate and a rose thing


----------



## Albino_101

LOL revolution, and TOS those singamajigs are so freaking annoying, my mom has like 4 in our house, and I agree with you a bunch iheartfish I definitely will ask her on monday right after class, and I live in san antonio texas and this month the rodeo is happening and that is pretty big down here, so I might take her there.


----------



## COM

Rodeo is not romantic at all. That's not a good date at all.

If you're certain that she is single, I would just go for asking her out on Monday. But don't try and take her to some tacky restaurant V-day special... offer to cook her dinner. If you can't cook get some take-out food and stage it on nice plates at your place. Clean thoroughly. You'll get laid.


----------



## blindkiller85

Asking advice is one thing. Going to the point of telling you how to act or what to do for the date is nothing for us to tell you. Key for any thing starting a relationship is simple. Be yourself, just do some things here and there that are specifically nice and thoughtful for the other person. That is, if you're looking long term, short term, well you get the point.

I'm with everyone else, ask monday so you don't miss out. As far as setting it up right for her to say yes, if she's any type of girly than a tomboy who likes to go fishing (sorry had to say it lol) then go the rose route. Just as stated though, single rose and a chocolate tied to it. Makes people think that this is simple, elegant, caring and if she's interested she'll want to know more about you. Whether its true or not that you're a die hard romantic or not it works.


----------



## emc7

The consensus is clear, ignore her on V-day and she will assume you aren't a serious suitor.


----------



## lohachata

go to your local Godiva shop and buy her a 70 piece ballotin valentines day box...that's what i sent my girl..not to mention gold and lingerie and other stuff...
just remember that you can never tell where a relationship will go...always be who you truly are....speak with your heart...

"think not that you can direct the course of love, for love, if it finds you worthy, directs your course."

good luck guy....


----------



## Albino_101

Thanks a whole bunch guys, I am gonna ask her after our class is over on monday.


----------



## COM

I don't know what kind of Hallmark Movie of the Week you all are living in, but chocolates and flowers are mushy gushy crap. Be confident, dress nicely, shave, make sure your hair is at your best, wear some cologne, and just approach her and proposition her. Use a line like, "I don't think a girl as beautiful as you should spend Valentine's Day alone, so if you happen to be free I would love to spend the evening with you. Come by [insert address], say, 7pm." Give her a nice smile and the bedroom eyes, she'll be there.

You will thank me Tuesday. I've pulled this off a few times.


----------



## lohachata

COM.........you are such a cad..........lol
works ok for them big city gals...not so sure about small town gals...
but hey.....i am an old pervert and i found a girl...


----------



## COM

No modern woman, and I would think any girl in college would fit that definition, is going to be won over by a rose and a Whitman's Sampler. Get real. You show her sexy, give them an invitation that is hard to say no to, and she will be there.

The game is one by the alphas. You need to make her seem like it is privilege to be in receipt of your invitation, and then wow her once she arrives. Good food, the right music, nice wine or cocktails, and once again be impeccably dressed with your place right as rain.

If your place isn't great, shut of the lights and get the candles (or preferably fireplace) cranking. I once pulled this off in a crappy apartment by giving my roommate $10 worth of TacoBell (that is a LOT of food) to agree to stay in his room all night with the door closed and lighting about 100 tea lights. Our dumpy apartment looked like a jewel box, and everyone looks good in candlelight.


----------



## Cam

I can't believe you guys. Give her some fish as a valentine's present! This is Fishforums!

That is a great way to start a conversation and spend time with this person.


----------



## hXcChic22

If I were single, some guy coming up to me with flowers would win me over pretty quickly. I'd give anyone a shot if they had the guts to buy me something nice and ask me out. 
Even married or dating, getting flowers out of the blue is a guaranteed way to cheer a girl up (even if she isn't sad in the first place). It's like the world just becomes a better place. My hubby knows how to do this 

Oh, and by the way, saying "come by ____" is NEVER a good idea. We like to be spoiled a bit, you know. Come pick us up at least, for crying out loud. What's next, expecting us to pay for all of the meal? Jeez.


----------



## emc7

Never give fish. Give tanks.


----------



## Albino_101

Tank you emc7!


----------



## funlad3

That's actually a good idea. If you were to start up a SW biocube, (Why would I recommend a FW?) with a clownfish or two, ("Aww! They're so cute!") you'd be number one in her book!


----------



## Cam

I guess tanks work better than fish, true.


----------



## COM

hXcChic22 said:


> Oh, and by the way, saying "come by ____" is NEVER a good idea. We like to be spoiled a bit, you know. Come pick us up at least, for crying out loud.


Are you kidding? It is V-Day. Getting a good table at a good restaurant is damned near impossible, and assuming you have a decent place and can either cook or order-in and stage well, that is a wayyyyyyy better option. This has ALWAYS worked for me, but of course I have always lived in great places and I have professional cooking classes under my belt.


----------



## chronoboy

COM said:


> Rodeo is not romantic at all. That's not a good date at all.
> 
> If you're certain that she is single, I would just go for asking her out on Monday. But don't try and take her to some tacky restaurant V-day special... offer to cook her dinner. If you can't cook get some take-out food and stage it on nice plates at your place. Clean thoroughly. You'll get laid.


i live in texas and trust me women here love going to the rodeo cause usually a rodeo is more then just a rodeo alot of rodeos have carnivals going on outside of them, ive tooken a few dates to the rodeo and they loved it, but not saying she will its all in how well you know here and if she likes rodeos. COM you got to remeber texas girls aint like new york girls. and remember its a first date just have fun and show her a good time be yourself and if she agrees to go on another date then take her on a romantic date, movie dinner dancing then a walk on the beach/park whatever mood setting place you have near you.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I gave a girl a huge bouquet of roses on Valentine's Day once, clear out of the blue, and it brought her to tears.

Sadly, they were NOT tears of joy. I was never popular with the ladies.

Nowadays I just like to celebrate this accursed holiday the old-fashioned way-- with a lovely massacre.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Yayyy, rodeo! Go to the rodeo! Do rose and chocolate. Be yourself, shave, and use a LITTLE bit of cologne. You're good to go!!! Good luck!!! Haha, and I was right about the dragons, they're addicting...


----------



## blindkiller85

TheOldSalt said:


> I gave a girl a huge bouquet of roses on Valentine's Day once, clear out of the blue, and it brought her to tears.
> 
> Sadly, they were NOT tears of joy. I was never popular with the ladies.
> 
> Nowadays I just like to celebrate this accursed holiday the old-fashioned way-- with a lovely massacre.


Other than the girl I've been with now for 4 years (this april) I've always celebrated V-day with a bottle of liquor and one of my hands.

Now I celebrate it with out the bottle lol


----------



## funlad3

"I gave a girl a huge bouquet of roses on Valentine's Day once, clear out of the blue, and it brought her to tears.

Sadly, they were NOT tears of joy. I was never popular with the ladies." 

What about the neighbor from the burglary? At least you're popular with us!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, what have I done for her LATELY? 
Nothing, of course. I hardly ever see her anyway.


----------



## hXcChic22

COM said:


> Are you kidding? It is V-Day. Getting a good table at a good restaurant is damned near impossible, and assuming you have a decent place and can either cook or order-in and stage well, that is a wayyyyyyy better option. This has ALWAYS worked for me, but of course I have always lived in great places and I have professional cooking classes under my belt.


I didn't say he had to take her out to eat, I just said saying "come here at ___ time" is very rude-sounding and not very gentlemanly. At least go and pick her up to take her back to your place. 
And maybe I'm just a rarity (and probably because I put less stock in "gourmet food" than most people and also don't drink) but I would rather my husband take me out to TGI Friday's or something similar on V-Day than to a $50-a-plate restaurant. We had a 20-minute wait last year, and we lived in a highly populated area.


----------



## iheartfish:)

How'd valentine's day go Albino? I'm dying to hear if the advice worked for you!


----------



## blindkiller85

iheartfish:) said:


> How'd valentine's day go Albino? I'm dying to hear if the advice worked for you!


If there's no new post there's only one thing that happened. He got a new girlfriend. Whether or not it was a person, or his left or right hand is debatable. Either way sharing isn't going to be a quick thing. He's either ashamed of his lefty or his righty, or he's too busy with the girl.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, too.  I hope he got the girl. If not... then I'll be sad, because either the rose doesn't work  or he didn't listen.


----------



## emc7

Its a good thing when someone 'gets a life' and spends less time on the boards.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Haha, I agree  It would also probably explain why now we're the only ones on this thread...


----------



## funlad3

And me! Don't forget me! Hopefully he doesn't indefinitely disappear like Rev. did…


----------



## blindkiller85

funlad3 said:


> And me! Don't forget me! Hopefully he doesn't indefinitely disappear like Rev. did…


Don't worry...you're still in the losers circle with us.


----------



## funlad3

All the way!


----------



## blindkiller85

No one beats me in the loser circle though... 25 without a job, sitting at home being a 24/7 stay at home dad (2 dogs and fish). But I'm not bankrupt, bills still get paid....so then no worries right?


----------



## funlad3

Go work at a petstore. Looser.


----------



## Albino_101

Here is what happened on V Day, as soon as class was over I was going to ask her, and as soon as I walked out of the door a guy was there waiting for her with a giant teddy bear and heart shaped balloon.


----------



## funlad3

That sucks! Sorry, man. :console: Are you all right? Do you know if their "Date" went well? Otherwise you could get to know her as "The Guy who was There for Me". And that's good.


----------



## Albino_101

Well it looked like they knew each other before, for at least some time, I guess my radar just failed me this time.


----------



## Albino_101

and how I reacted to all of this is, "When life gives you lemons, just file a complaint with the better business bureau." -Albino_101


----------



## funlad3

"When life gives you lemons, give them to someone else." That's how the world works anyways. At least they knew each other...

Anyways, the way I cope is just by shrugging thing off and deciding that its their problem. Uh, you'll now be at a fish store instead of say, bowling, and find an extremely rare albino fish that you'll breed and get rich off of! Sure! Let's go with that. :fun:

You know what's a good stress reliever though? (And I'm not just saying this) Saltwater Fish Tanks! One look at mine and any troubles I have float away. Even without seeing any of my fish. Trust me, it's awesome. You should get one!


----------



## blindkiller85

funlad3 said:


> Go work at a petstore. Looser.


Probably wouldn't be a bad idea. I'm no expert but I know more than most of the morons here in Orlando other than specific and good fish stores. (Only one that I've found thus far)



Albino_101 said:


> and how I reacted to all of this is, "When life gives you lemons, just file a complaint with the better business bureau." -Albino_101


I always took the powerthirst approach on this one. " When God give you lemons, you FIND A NEW GOD " lmao jk jk jk

Glad to see you took it well and sorry to hear bud. For future reference, do what that other guy did to steal your spot BEFORE someone else does next time. Live, learn, get smarter and don't make the same mistakes.


----------



## funlad3

And throw some lemons.


----------



## COM

He gave her a teddy bear? That means he is either an ex trying to win her back by acting sweet, or he is a 'gay friend' of hers trying to make her feel better about being alone on V-Day. Either way he had you blocked. I wouldn't totally forget about the girl, just find another place to have a moment with her.

After class is never best for an ask-out. Better to run into her somewhere else, then you have the natural ice-breaker of, "Hey aren't you in Blah 303 with Prof Schwartz? ... Yeah, you asked that really interesting/funny question about blah blah blah." Make small talk, make her laugh, laugh at her jokes, and then invite her out.

Just be smooth.


----------



## funlad3

Nice. I have a feeling that you're a real player...

Albino, you got post-mugged!


----------



## Albino_101

COM some recent posts on her facebook say otherwise, Im basically screwed here.... so I shall move on.


----------



## emc7

Just watched the Bones episode where every man she'd ever met called her up and proposed a V-day meet. If you like someone, don't wait for an 'occasion'.


----------



## COM

Albino_101 said:


> COM some recent posts on her facebook say otherwise, Im basically screwed here.... so I shall move on.


Be positive! You need to AFFECT change in your life. If you like the girl, you need to do all you can to show her that you are interested. Even if there is a 1% chance that she responds to whatever you do, there is a zero percent chance of her responding to you doing nothing, so go for it.

If you really think she is getting involved with someone who is lame enough to give her a teddy bear on V-Day, pull out the big guns. Find out what she is into. Wow her. Invite her on a trip somewhere exciting. If she is into wine, take her for a weekend trip to Napa. If she is into music, take her to New York and bring her to Lincoln Center. If she loves the ocean, take her to South Beach. Blow her mind and she'll be yours.


----------



## Albino_101

COM, I am only almost 20 and I am broke so...


----------



## hXcChic22

COM said:


> If you really think she is getting involved with someone who is lame enough to give her a teddy bear on V-Day, pull out the big guns.



Although GENERALLY the rest of the post is decent advice, (advice to attempt a poaching from another dude - it sounds to me like she is already dating this other guy - is some douchebaggery) you really strike me as a cynic. You shouldn't HAVE to impress a girl to make her like you. Girls that are worth their weight in gold are the ones you can be yourself around, and not have to put on any type of show. My husband elbowed me in the head the day we met, for heaven's sake, and apparently pretty hard, since I don't remember it. (We were on a roller coaster)

We give each other stuffed animals all the time. While he's deployed right now, I freakin sleep with one he bought me at Build-A-Bear. Don't underestimate the power of plush.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Ohhhhhh, so sorry, albino! fyi, any that gets her a teddy bear and heart balloon is either an ex or a jock or aleeady with her. Dont get too down, its probably not gonna last. You see, the rose means you like her and want to get to kow her better and are smooth but yourself. The teddy bear means i want to get in your pants, or if he is already with her its really sweet. As you can see its really complicated... And my version of the lemons is when life gives you lemons, throw them back and say i want chocolate!!!


----------



## Albino_101

... well anyways all of this is only a minor setback in my plans to rule the world!!!

But also it sucks that the boy to girl ratio at my college is 3:1


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ouch.

My kid brother was a consummate skirt-chaser of the worst sort, and so much so that he actually chose to go to Montevallo University where he knew the girls far outnumbered the guys, and where most of those guys are gay. He enjoyed a ratio of something like 45 girls to every straight guy.
He flunked out, of course. There was too much distraction from studying, but man alive, was he ever rolling in women.


----------



## iheartfish:)

well, im happy you arent too upset, albino  at least you know youll always have us losers.


----------



## lohachata

from the time i was 15...till now....50 years....i had never had a woman say "I love you"...not even my ex wife nor my ex fiance.....
until now....it was worth the pain....and worth the wait...
you are plenty young yet albino...plenty of time my friend..remember this.......

"think not that you can direct the course of love ; for love ; if it finds you worthy directs your course."

outside of a big box of Godiva chocolats and a blackhills gold locket ;platinum blue angels and panda cories ;i won't say what else i got my fiance....but they pretty..


----------



## emc7

angels and chocolates are indeed the way to a woman's heart. But buy her a tank first, lol.


----------



## lohachata

actually emc...wildforfish already has a beautiful heavily planted 40 breeder that has been set up for quite a few months..
next are the rings...


----------



## COM

Albino_101 said:


> ... well anyways all of this is only a minor setback in my plans to rule the world!!!
> 
> But also it sucks that the boy to girl ratio at my college is 3:1


Unless you're a Calvin Klein model transfer to another school! Seriously run run away from that place. I was lucky to go have a HS class of 22 boys and 46 girls and my college was 51% female. I wouldn't want to have to fight the demographics.


----------



## emc7

You may need a new hunting ground. Any art schools nearby? Girls who go to school as a minority tend to be serious about graduating and not into 'relationships'. If you do want to hunt at your school, seek out and join study groups and attend (or offer) tutoring sessions. Meet more people and the odds of finding 'the one' go up.


----------



## Albino_101

well my main problem is that all the girls that I know always tell me that I am such a nice guy, which forever puts me in their friend zones...


----------



## hXcChic22

Being a "nice guy" does seem to suck sometimes, seeing as people of my gender (Heaven knows why) continue to be attracted to douchebags, jerks, brainless idiots, etc. because OF COURSE if he's nice AND smart there must be something wrong with him! That's what our society has conditioned us to believe - that if a guy is really nice or sensitive, there must be something wrong in his head because "real" men just aren't like that. Sometimes I am ashamed to be numbered in the ranks of these morons called modern women. 

"Real men" watch football and yell at the TV and guzzle beer and go to strip clubs all the time and treat their women like crap! Hurrah for chauvanism. Thank God I found a man who does none of those things. I got a genuinely amazing husband. His dad may not be a gem but his stepdad raised him right. 

Keep your chin up... nice guys always win in the end.


----------



## funlad3

She's right1 Haven't you seen the Back to the Future series?


----------



## Albino_101

yes I have funlad3, what self respecting geek hasn't? and thanks for the kind words hxcchic22


----------



## hXcChic22

Albino_101 said:


> and thanks for the kind words hxcchic22


Any time. I probably don't have much room to speak, having gotten married at 18... but the others are right. There is plenty of time to find your life mate, don't sweat it too much right now


----------



## COM

That whole, "Girls go for doucehebags/ bad guys," thing is a load of crap. I never am anything but a gentleman and I never have problems getting dates, and I'm not particularly good looking. Confidence is key. Humor goes a long way. Feel confident that any girl should be happy to be in receipt of your attention and affection, and act real and be real and, of course, be smooth and present your best.

This works for me. I present exactly what I've got to offer- fit, humorous, friendly, smart, talkative, opinionated, etc. I have found that girls like an honest presentation. Don't act like an ass to get some low self-esteem tramp into bed with you... that won't end well.


----------



## Albino_101

Thanks COM but my main problem is I am always in a setting where the guy to girl ratio is terrible for me.


----------



## iheartfish:)

hXcChic22 said:


> Being a "nice guy" does seem to suck sometimes, seeing as people of my gender (Heaven knows why) continue to be attracted to douchebags, jerks, brainless idiots, etc. because OF COURSE if he's nice AND smart there must be something wrong with him! That's what our society has conditioned us to believe - that if a guy is really nice or sensitive, there must be something wrong in his head because "real" men just aren't like that. Sometimes I am ashamed to be numbered in the ranks of these morons called modern women.
> 
> "Real men" watch football and yell at the TV and guzzle beer and go to strip clubs all the time and treat their women like crap! Hurrah for chauvanism. Thank God I found a man who does none of those things. I got a genuinely amazing husband. His dad may not be a gem but his stepdad raised him right.
> 
> Keep your chin up... nice guys always win in the end.


I was going to cut the quote somewhere because it's a really long quote, but then I read it all the way through and found that I believe and 100% agree with EVERY SINGLE WORD. That is the most truthful thing said on this thread. hXcChic22... You are now my hero.  Seriously, Albino. If you're a really nice guy and can't get any girls they are a) Stupid (sorry) b) looking for a one-night stand (again, sorry) or c) not interested in a nice, meaningful relationship. And for some reason the ones interested in nice relationships get the giant asses and douches (lol, haven't said that in a while). Like me. Psshh, I mean right now there's a guy on my track team who's a senior and he is incredibly handsome and a fairly nice person, but so full of himself it makes him untolerable. For me, at least, although he is really good at getting girls. And he's a player.

My point is, don't act like a player or a someone you aren't just because you get more girls that way, but act like the nice, sweet, compassionate guy you are. Because even though you might not get many girls, you will get the girls who care about you, and with whom you can have a nice time, not a good time (it makes sense when you think about it, especially if you have a dirty mind). 

Let's put this in fish terms: 
Buy many cheap fish, have crappy, overstocked tank.
Buy few good fish, have beautiful, worthy tank.


----------



## COM

iheartfish:) said:


> Let's put this in fish terms:
> Buy many cheap fish, have crappy, overstocked tank.
> Buy few good fish, have beautiful, worthy tank.


Don't think of girls in fish terms! That is exactly how NOT to get laid dude.


----------



## hXcChic22

iheartfish:) said:


> I was going to cut the quote somewhere because it's a really long quote, but then I read it all the way through and found that I believe and 100% agree with EVERY SINGLE WORD. That is the most truthful thing said on this thread. hXcChic22... You are now my hero.


Haha thanks *blushes*. It's what I see though... almost every single day. I'm pretty lucky that I mostly have intelligent, Christian friends that (depending on gender) either know how to treat women and also how to act so as not to be complete tools, or they realize that they need to be looking for the type of man they want to marry rather than a fling. They say being around people with bad habits can start to bring them out in you... which is why I choose my friends wisely. I don't hang round with people whose sole hobby is to sleep around as much as possible, or badmouth their spouses constantly, or put on a different front with everyone, especially like girls who act dumb to get male attention. 

Since my husband joined the military and I became "friends" (facebook acquaintences) with other military wives, I have seen more bullcrap than I care to repeat. Too many people are diving headlong into relationships without thinking and before they know it, they're complaining publicly about the latest thing he's done wrong (SO IMMATURE) and signing divorce papers. It really irks me. We've been married almost 2 years and together almost 6, and we are more in love than ever. 

Yet people don't seem to want to accept that it can happen. I have made comments, not trying to brag or anything, just stating fact about how we are still so in love, and I hear a lot, "Just give it some time *hahahahaha*" Um, just because YOUR marriage is miserable does not mean mine has to be by default. Even my own mother in law was talking about Valentine's Day and making a "big deal" out of it (which to her means actually going out and making an effort, I think), and saying, "Yeah, we used to when we were dumb and in love." So... not only do you not love your husband any more, but it's dumb to be in love? I know it's not what she meant but jeez... negativity breeds fast and I don't want it!

Don't let yourself become a statistic, Albino. Wait for the right one and then grab her and hold her tight. Don't let anyone else tell you differently. I'm all for having fun, but don't dumb yourself down or settle in any way, even if you don't think it could go anywhere but the bedroom. Empty sex never sounded like much fun to me. 



iheartfish:) said:


> Let's put this in fish terms:
> Buy many cheap fish, have crappy, overstocked tank.
> Buy few good fish, have beautiful, worthy tank.


^^^Like


----------



## iheartfish:)

Thanks hXcChic22  At least there are two females who aren't all for being stupid and believe in actual love. And COM, I'm not a guy, or "dude", and I don't really know what you meant by that... because I don't get "laid". 

Just be a good guy Albino, and you'll get a nice girl who'll help you take over the world. And she'll love you, too.


----------



## COM

Oh come on! Lighten up a bit!


----------



## funlad3

"And she'll love you, too."

Or else she'll die a very long and painful death as a punishment! (In dictatorships, family treachery is a must, so watch out for you Brutus!:fun


----------



## iheartfish:)

Let's hope she loves him, then, because it would suck if he finally got a good girl and she died of treacherous causes.


----------



## Albino_101

lol thanks iheartfish.


----------



## iheartfish:)

lol youre very welcome  im very glad to help. But if u thank me, u must thank everyone else on this thread... Except maybe com... Jk!


----------



## Albino_101

Well then I thank everyone!!!


----------

